# Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

Broken down seat bolsters are as common as a leaky valve cover gasket on a VW. The question has come up before about fixing this common problem. Despite the fact that I reupholstered my Cabriolet's seats just a couple years ago, I neglected to replace the rotting foam at the time. I reinforced it then, hoping it would hold up for a while, but it didn't take long for the seat frame to start rubbing my hip on entry and exit from the car.
I decided bite the bullet and buy all new foam for both of the front seats. I plan to have the car for a while, and I wanted the seats to look as perfect as possible. I also decided to take advantage of the opportunity and install seat heaters at the same time. I really enjoy the car on crisp fall days, and having a warm backside makes those drives much more enjoyable.
So here's the pictures. By the way, the cushions were about $100 each. Not cheap, but if you can find used seats cheaply and swap the cushions from left to right and vice versa, you can get nearly the same effect for a lot less money.
Here's the seat before:








Seat frame and cushion, prior to removing hog rings:








New vs. Old:








The completed seat:








Bottom seat heater:








Upper heater element:








Mounted the switches in the base of the console, right at hand:








Hope that's helpful,
Bryan


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (Bryan J)*

Wow, awesome job! The fabric seems to be in great shape as well! 
Did seat heaters ever come as an option on MKIIs? Either way, great addition. I'm looking forward to every update on this car-the story about how you rescued it has been one of my fav's on the 'Tex.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (WolfsburgTekniques)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgTekniques* »_Wow, awesome job! The fabric seems to be in great shape as well! 
Did seat heaters ever come as an option on MKIIs? Either way, great addition. I'm looking forward to every update on this car-the story about how you rescued it has been one of my fav's on the 'Tex.

Just to clarify, the seat heaters were installed on my 84 Cab, not the 90 GTI that is being restored. The reason the fabric is in such great shape is because I reupholstered the from scratch about 3 years ago







.
To answer your question, though, I don't believe any American-market MkII's were equipped with seat heaters, though I'm sure it must have been available in Europe (Sciroccos and Cabriolets from the late 80's had them). Perhaps they were offered in Canada? 
Thanks for your enthusiasm for the restoration project, it should be a nice car when it's done.
Cheers








Bryan


----------



## i0ls (Mar 20, 2003)

wow thats sweet! where did you find the heaters?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (i0ls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i0ls* »_wow thats sweet! where did you find the heaters?

I run an aftermarket accessory business, so I was able to order them directly. But as I said previously, any decent auto upholstery shop should be able to sell them to you.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (Bryan J)*

Ahhh, now I get it. Well, from the pics on the front page link, the interior in the MK2 seems fairly mint as well!


----------



## pdxtomct (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: A2 Heated Seats*

I was thinking some of the late A2 GTIs came with heated seats as an option. This would apply only the 16v cars, because they tended to be pretty loaded. So I checked my copy of an original Sales Brochure for the 91 GTI. It says nothing about heated seats...so if they were ever offered, it would have been in 92. Anybody know?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: A2 Heated Seats (pdxtomct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdxtomct* »_I was thinking some of the late A2 GTIs came with heated seats as an option. This would apply only the 16v cars, because they tended to be pretty loaded. So I checked my copy of an original Sales Brochure for the 91 GTI. It says nothing about heated seats...so if they were ever offered, it would have been in 92. Anybody know?

I sold VW's from 1991 to 1996, and I don't recall seeing them in any of the literature for an A2. The only Jetta model I could possibly imagine them being offered on would be the Carat model, and those were rarer than GLI's I believe.


----------



## Can9016V (Mar 10, 1999)

Here in Canada we got heated seats as trim packages on many late model A2's. Our 1990 Flair edition had them as did many of the other higher trim models such as the Wolfsburg edition. 
The Flair edition was just a trim package on the base GL, with the standard 1.8L 8V. 
Great job on the seats, they look great.


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (Can9016V)*

you think that someone would start thinking of Manufacturing and selling restoration parts for Wattercooled VW's by now it still seems to be too much of a Cult thing.
Nice Job !!!!


----------



## Gallucci (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (Bryan J)*

Nice mod.....got me thinking


----------



## Frankulie (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (Gallucci)*

My aunts 1986 (or was it 87..) 8v GLi Jetta had them.
It was a wolfburg edition..all leather interior, heated seats 
AND mirrors (same control for both).


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (Bryan J)*


----------



## free_eire (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Not to bring this back from the dead too much, but is there a good source for the heated seat parts? I'm restoring some Recaros, would love to add this to them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (free_eire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *free_eire* »_Not to bring this back from the dead too much, but is there a good source for the heated seat parts? I'm restoring some Recaros, would love to add this to them.

Check with a local upholstery shop. Most will carry one or more of the numerous aftermarket kits available. Should be between maybe $90 and $125 per seat for parts.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (Bryan J)*

my mk3 has had its passanger side bolster totally flat for YEARS, and its a 1998!!
how woud i go about repairing it?
can someone help me out??


----------



## a1_gli_driver (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (Bryan J)*

Will you point me to a place I can buy the replacement foam? Tried TMI, but the guy told me to buy blanks and shape it. True? It looks like yours came formed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (a1_gli_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a1_gli_driver* »_Will you point me to a place I can buy the replacement foam? Tried TMI, but the guy told me to buy blanks and shape it. True? It looks like yours came formed.

I bought new cushions from VW. They were around $100 each, and quantities were pretty limited. Tell me what year and model and I can give you part #'s.


----------



## a1_gli_driver (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (Bryan J)*

Thanks Bryan!
'84 Jetta GLI


----------



## glig60coupe (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Replacing Damaged Seat Bolsters/Adding Seat Heaters (Bryan J)*

I have a 92 gli with pwr recaro's both driver & passenger need help. any info would be helpful.


----------

